# The Helpful Little Bunny



## Cryozombie (Jan 27, 2005)

A Little rabbit is happily running through the forest
when he stumbles upon a giraffe rolling a joint.  The
rabbit looks at her and says, Giraffe my friend, why
do you do this?  Think of your health.  Come with me
and run through the green forest, youll see youll
feel so much better!  The giraffe looks at him, looks
at the joint, tosses the joint and goes off running
with the rabbit.
Then the giraffe and the rabbit come across an
elephant snorting coke, so the rabbit again says,
Elephant my friend, why do you do this?  Think about
your health.  Come running with us through the pretty
forest, youll see you will feel so good!  The
elephant looks at them, looks at his razor, mirror,
and all, then tosses them and starts running with the
rabbit and the giraffe.
The three animals then come across a lion about to
shoot up with heroin and the rabbit again says Lion
my friend, why do you do this?  Think of your health. 
Come running with us through the sunny forest, you
will feel so good!  The lion looks at him, sets his
needle down and begins to beat the heck out of the
rabbit.
As the giraffe and elephant watch in horror, they look
at him and ask, Lion, why did you hurt the rabbit? 
He was merely trying to help us all!
The lion answers, That little creep!  He makes me run
around the forest like an idiot every time hes on
ecstasy!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 27, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 27, 2005)

:roflmao: as a recovering addict I can really appreciate that one :lol:


----------



## tongsau (Jan 27, 2005)

The hardest people to have patience with a struggling addict is the sober addict. They know all the excuses and they are tired of them. But they forgot the process. Addictions suck.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 28, 2005)

Haha, me and my mum found that one hysterical, thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2005)

tongsau said:
			
		

> The hardest people to have patience with a struggling addict is the sober addict. They know all the excuses and they are tired of them. But they forgot the process. Addictions suck.


That isn't necessarily true... I myself to be rawther tolerant of those still struggling. Mebbe it's because I understand more about it than most...  :idunno:


----------



## Zepp (Jan 28, 2005)

What's this?  Serious conversation in the Comedy Cafe?!  You two should know better.   :whip: 

(j/k)

Nice one Techno.  I've seen it before, but it's still funny as hell.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2005)

Pointing at tongsau like a six year old.... "He started it!"


----------



## Zepp (Jan 28, 2005)

That's much better.


----------



## tongsau (Feb 7, 2005)

I said that when I was trailing?


----------



## dubljay (Feb 7, 2005)

Too funny


----------

